# hydrometer



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

Anyone have a hydrometer I could borrow for a few days until I can get one on boxing day. I dropped mine and it broke and I don't feel like buying a new one since I'll be getting a refractometer on boxing day.

I'd pay you in good looks, handshakes, hugs, or possibly cookies.

In the east end (scarborough) would be nice but not necessary.


----------



## caker_chris (Apr 22, 2010)

I have a spare one you can borrow if you can make it to Brampton at night or Woodbridge during the day.

However after reading your thread more carefully, why don't u just go buy a cheap $5 hydrometer for now it would end up being cheaper than driving to someones house (ie. mine).


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

I'd love to buy one for 5 bucks but the last one I bought was 15-20 I think....
Well, if anyone has one for 5 bucks I'll take it!


----------



## caker_chris (Apr 22, 2010)

sorry I must have got mine on sale because I got mine less than 10 bucks. Well if you would like the offer is still there to borrow mine if you can make it to Brampton or Woodbridge.


----------



## mrobson (Mar 5, 2011)

i could have given you one but alas your so far away


----------



## Yami (May 1, 2011)

$5 yonge/finch or UTSC


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

i'll take it, can i pick up tonight?
PM me plz


----------



## BettaBeats (Jan 14, 2010)

is it really necessary for only a week?


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

sorry, picked one up already


----------

